
SpaceX Successfully Lands Rocket on Drone Ship - Amorymeltzer
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-08/spacex-attempts-to-land-a-rocket-on-a-drone-ship-for-the-fifth-time
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11457263).

